# Oops. Sorry Denny.



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

oh noes!

still is a cutie! "Hey denny how does that snow taste?" :wink:


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

[/quote]

quick get warm waters... my tongue is stuck! lol


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

aw its okay, it grows back ;P


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hahah. Looks like something I would do! At least it's only hair...
You could always dress him up like a punk rocker for Halloween


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hahahahahaha lol poor denny, o well i bet he likes it. Probably makes him feel cool (like a mowhawk) lol.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

There is already snow in alberta? I never even realised!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Hahah. Looks like something I would do! At least it's only hair...
> You could always dress him up like a punk rocker for Halloween


Hahaha that's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think he's still a cutie. Do you cut it back for the winter? I trim Vida's forelock out of her eyes after the flies are gone for the winter. It grows back by summer.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

He's still a handsome guy. I'm sure glad that railing wasn't metal.....his tongue would be stuck to it until spring!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It's really not that bad, I like it better now than before! Still not as nice as a nice long flowing mane!


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

I kinda like it! It's cute and it fits him. He looks like he would have a "punk rocker" attitude if he was a human =P


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

lol love it! and i love that you are showing all of us  i cut Maddy's mane too! So much easier then pulling all the time ...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

haha a mohawk that is just too cute! Even though it is was an accident I like he looks quit awesome!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Girl, I don't think you could do ANYTHING to him that would make him less cute  He's such a personable-looking guy, his character always shines through in his photos!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

I like it! Looks good!
The last picture is great, hehe.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sara said:


> Girl, I don't think you could do ANYTHING to him that would make him less cute  He's such a personable-looking guy, his character always shines through in his photos!


haha thank you!!

(Big thank you to everyone!!!)

Sara, what you mean like the last picture? "I'M THTUCK!!! THTUCK!!! HALP!!"


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha. I like it!! I wish we had snow here in NY!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd kick you if I was him! Lol!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I'd kick you if I was him! Lol!



Why would you kick JDI? Whats so bad about it?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

i think that was a joke hehe, i think he looks adoreable, reminds me of the time i gave brandi a bowl cut lol, mom looked at it like :shock: wtf did you do??!! hahahha


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Jillyann said:


> Why would you kick JDI? Whats so bad about it?


Because he looks like ol' bold man now! :lol: Of course, it was a joke in 1st place, Jilliann....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very cute with this "haircut". I was thinking about doing something like that with my paint, but somewhat afraid of doing ot wrong.


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

HAHA! Poor Denny, Your little oops made me laugh!! He still looks gorgeous!! WHen my sister was a little kid she chopped off all her ponies mane, my mother was shocked! And it was in show season too  But it'll be fine.. It grows back faster than you think, he will be looking great in no time!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys!!

KV, he's already done that, and is the reason I can't ride at the moment  (though a complete accident)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> KV, he's already done that, and is the reason I can't ride at the moment  (though a complete accident)


Wow! How did that happen? 

I was kicked by horses before - not fun.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> Wow! How did that happen?
> 
> I was kicked by horses before - not fun.


Back in May. I was stupid and didn't run my hand all the way down his leg to pick his foot up; he kicked out hard (thought I was a horsefly), and now I am awaiting surgery.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

awww!! heehee! He looks adorable with a mohawk! 

My mom trimmed bali's before she sent him to me, and from the ground it looks great, but up top it's.... not so pretty. So, we all make mistakes. heehee I told her to do it cause I was sure i'd butcher it *lol*


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Back in May. I was stupid and didn't run my hand all the way down his leg to pick his foot up; he kicked out hard (thought I was a horsefly), and now I am awaiting surgery.


Oh, boy! I'm sorry to hear that! :-( Sometime they are just SO silly. I got kicked once like that too - she thought it's Jemma coming and kicked out without looking. Now I always warn her with the voice when coming from behind. Hope you'll get your surgery soon and you'll be back in saddle again in no time!


----------

